# Have an idea, but not sure



## ClintW (Aug 19, 2015)

Alright, so I picked up a couple rounds from some trimming the power company did. From the bark I was pretty sure, but the wood color is not as I expected. Pics of an end cut off and the face grain and two of the end grain. I wetted to show color better. The last pic is the closest to true color. The real color is even more yellow.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks like oak. Gary


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2015)

Terrific photography.

My first thought on seeing the face grain was silky oak (not actually an oak) but the end grain says no way.

Face grain also looks exactly like oak that I've seen but the end grain says no. End grain looks like black locust, honey locust, mulberry, and some other woods but I can't reconcile the face grain with any of them and I keep coming back to how the face grain looks like oak. The end grain looks like oak in the early grain and the rays are right, but the pore distribution in the latewood is not at all like any oak I've ever seen, so this one's a puzzle so far.

With luck someone with knowledge of those "tree" things will recognize the bark. Calling @Mr. Peet


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2015)

So my guess was black locust, the bark is pretty spot on from what I have see online. But to me the wood color is too bright of a yellow. I had thought BL would be more brown
This almost looks like Osage Orange.
If needed I can snap some photos of leaves from similar trees in the area.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2015)

Pics of leaves would help. Thanks. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2015)

ClintW said:


> So my guess was black locust, the bark is pretty spot on from what I have see online. But to me the wood color is too bright of a yellow. I had thought BL would be more brown
> This almost looks like Osage Orange.
> If needed I can snap some photos of leaves from similar trees in the area.


Black locust can start off pretty yellow. It browns w/ age.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2015)

Another thought: the pores look clogged. Could be tylosis, which points straight at black locust even though the face grain just doesn't look like black locust to me.


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2015)

Well here is a leaf from


 






the tree next to it.





Here is a leaf from the tree the wood in question came from


 I would say Mulberry. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello, take some pics of the leaves. If compound leaves, locust may be good. If single leaf natured, buckthorns might be the road. I thought "Black Locust" as well. Does water locust grow in your area? Clammy locust is a small tree, but planted as far north as Ohio..


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 20, 2015)

First was "Black Locust", second "White mulberry" most likely but a few other Mulberry options...


----------



## ClintW (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, the locust was what threw me in the first place. There are several BL trees right in a cluster. And the one they cut the branch off of was the odd man, white mulberry, hadn't noticed it when I grabbed the round.
Is white mulberry good for anything in particular?

Thanks!


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 21, 2015)

the bark looks like locust to me


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 21, 2015)

Yes, anything you use Red Mulberry for, you can substitute White Mulberry. Lots of folks use in in turnery items. Might want to put it under a black light...


----------

